# Very Sad News



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Good God!! She was just young wasn't she??? That is a shame. Did she have children?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

She was about our age .. I dont think so ! OMG Cherie I am just in Shock ....


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow Thats is shocking and sad. Please keep us updated ! How many dogs did she have ? I know my mentor told me he was not sure if her daughter was going to continue breeding the dogs.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't know much about Majestic, but I did find the website... Did all the puppies and everything go to rescue??

http://www.poodles-red-by-majestic.com/

The family is in my prayers!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

She tried for a while but she really had a hard time .. She broke her leg lost her mom was taking care of her Step dad on and on .. Her and My husband were friends in poodle , She loved him which is why we have Ro...WE were able to speak at length with her Mom before she passed as well and gleaned alot of information from Joan as well . WOW!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I don't know much about Majestic, but I did find the website... Did all the puppies and everything go to rescue??
> 
> http://www.poodles-red-by-majestic.com/
> 
> The family is in my prayers!


We re trying to find out hitting dead ends everywhere.. That is what sister said when she talked with hubby.. I guess this is just not pretty right now.. Wow they are sure in ours....


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I keep praying its not true !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is a shock. Was she sick or was it an accident? This is the way life is...here one minute and gone the next. That is how it was with my Mom.

I hold her family in my prayers too. They will just be going crazy just trying to sort everything out. Too too sad!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

They found her dead. She had broken her leg and it was just not healing , so Pain killers perhaps? That is the thought anyway ....
I feel for you and your loss as well, so sudden so sad , same with my Mom .... we never really do get over it ... 
I know for us Suanne will be greatly missed ...The family will be in our prayers as well.. So sad...


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe there was an underlining issue with the break not healing well.........I am so sorry to hear of such a horrible thing happening.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh my god, how horrible.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

My parents just happen to be in that area of Florida, and I am sure they could help out with anything that might be needed for the dogs...


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

WE were told that they are all in Rescue ? We are trying to find out. she lived in the gainesville area, no idea how many dogs there were or anything??????.. I will let you know what I find out...


----------



## *skye* (Oct 17, 2009)

Iy would be a shame to have all those dogs wind up in rescue!

My thoughts are with her family.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

i agree wholeheartedly ! He has been on the phone all morning and half the efternoon.. I cant even get through !


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

It's always very sad when someone unexpectedly dies, but even more so when pets are in the mix. Thank goodness a rescue was able to step in (if that's what happened.) My condolences to all who knew her.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Man I hope the dogs end up in good homes. >< That is very sad news.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Any news on cause of death or where the dogs are? I think a lot of the rescue clubs are more careful about where the dogs go than a lot of breeders are, so would imagine they will get very good homes, and will be all spayed an neutered and can just enjoy a life of leisure andd retirement now. My daughter tried to get a Dobe from a rescue club, and they were more diligent than Childrens Aids Societies placing children for adoption. Keep us pposted if you hear anything, okay?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Dogs are all in rescue this is known now, there is nothing to really do at this point Rocky talked to the Sister in Law last night at great length. They were and are not interested in the poodles. From what I heard the dogs are now in a better place.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

This is such sad news! I am sorry for her family.. it must be so hard to have just found her dead! My heart goes out to them. I know it will take time, but I hope they find peace of heart later. 

I am glad the dogs are going to be cared for. If something happened to me, I would certainly want someone to step in and get my dogs good homes!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the thoughts and offers of help for Sueann and the Magnificent Poodles of Majestic .. As some of you know her mother Joan Along with Shangrila and Palmares were instumental in developing the red standard poodle .. Majestic was some of the darkest red standard poodles available today This has been a huge loss for the red standard poodle no doubt. Personally, we lost a friend and confidant We will truly miss her ...I am just sick about it.. But I agree with all of you thank god for rescue those beautiful dogs will find good homes and live long lives, this is all we can ever hope and pray for....Rest in peace Sueann ......


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Thank you all so much for the thoughts and offers of help for Sueann and the Magnificent Poodles of Majestic .. As some of you know her mother Joan Along with Shangrila and Palmares were instumental in developing the red standard poodle .. Majestic was some of the darkest red standard poodles available today This has been a huge loss for the red standard poodle no doubt. Personally, we lost a friend and confidant We will truly miss her ...I am just sick about it.. But I agree with all of you thank god for rescue those beautiful dogs will find good homes and live long lives, this is all we can ever hope and pray for....Rest in peace Sueann ......


So sorry you lost a friend. This is a sad moment for red poodles as well, if not for Majestic, palmares, and shangrila we would't have this beautiful color


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

gingersnap said:


> So sorry you lost a friend. This is a sad moment for red poodles as well, if not for Majestic, palmares, and shangrila we would't have this beautiful color


Thank you so much gingersnap...You are so right it is the end and the beginning is it not?


----------

